# Solo Werks from $449 Shipped with Mail In Rebate @ AMI!!!



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Solo Werks 2013 Mail In Rebate Expired!!!*



*THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO PARTICIPATED IN THE 2013 REBATE PROGRAM!!!*

The rebate is over now, but if you purchased during the qualifying time period get your forms in ASAP!!!!

Thanks, 
Glen @ *euro*collective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Quick Tuesday Bump! - THE FLU HAS HIT!!!*

We have a couple guys out with the flu today so only a quick bump while we work hard to get everyone's orders out today :thumbup:

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*New Application Alert!!! Solo Werks has just released the B8 Chassis A4/S4 A5/S5 and Allroad Coilover kits!*

I know its not a VDub, but it is still exciting! If you have any friends or family that have a current body A4/S4, A5/S5 or new Allroad tell them to give us a call!

Thanks!

Glen @ *euro*collective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I know right....But back to the post *

Thanks to everyone for their PM's over the weekend!

We are running late posting today as we are down some staff due to the cold running through the office still, but the remaining staff were able to get everything packed and shipped out :thumbup:

I'm out for the night, so feel free to PM or email us with any questions you have on any of the products we have!

Thanks,
Glen @AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Alderaan Chunks Everywhere!!!! Pshewwwwwww*

Another fun filled day at AMI 

More Solo Werks Mounts & Coilover kits rolling out the door today, but still time for some Star Wars shenanigans.

Tracking numbers on their way shortly.

Thanks again to everyone for their support!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Sooo much fun stuff the other night for Halloween - but for the diehard it was just cute *

Last minute decision to head to Vegas for SEMA next week - so we will be running a skeleton crew from Monday at noon until Friday 

We will still be answering Emails and PM's but the phones will be on VM all week.

Let us know if you need anything, or want any cool pics from SEMA 2013!!!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*MUST.BUY.THIS.SHIRT.....*

Quick Sunday post as I am tying up loose ends for the upcoming week! Stay tuned for SEMA posts!!!

PM or email us if you have any questions or SEMA requests, and we will respond as soon as possible!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Umm, Yah about that......*

Well it was a crazy last week with most of the shop in Vegas for the SEMA show - we appreciate your patience in getting orders out a bit slower than normal.

This week we are back to full strength and orders are flying out the door.

As always, let us know if you have any questions or if there is anything else we can do for you!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I beg to differ. This is funny - Wampa Slap! :laugh:*

Epic Scare for that kid, got to love the level of effort the parents are putting into this :thumbup::beer:

Another busy day here at AMI, shipping is just finishing getting all the orders out for today.

Let us know if there is anything more we can do for you, or if there is any products you are looking for. We have an extensive supply network and can source just about anything 

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*And this was waaaay before Lucas sold out to the mouse....*

Another great week about to come to an end. Thanks again to everyone for the orders and the questions!

Please feel free to post up the pics of your car with the parts you received from us in this thread along with your experience with AMI and the parts as well!

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I am not sure why they did not include the Wookies in that song... Would have made just about as much sense as the rest of it *

Quick Friday Afternoon post to close out the week!

Thanks again to everyone who ordered and sent in questions. We will not be in the office this weekend, but we will back in at 9am on Monday!

Thanks, and have a great and safe weekend!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*OK I know its not my normal Star Wars based posting, but this made my Monday Morning quite a bit happier!*

Thanks for all the PM's and questions over the weekend. We took the full weekend off (first for a looooong time) and we have just caught up!

All orders are on the dock ready for pickup, and tracking will be sending out in an hour or so.

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Pulp Fiction Wookie Style - I dig it *

Its Humpday folks - halfway to the weekend!

Another fun day of phone, PM's, emails and orders at AMI. 

We have been getting quite a few requests for spare parts for the Solo Werks coilover systems due to the recent weather conditions in many parts of North America and the accidents that always follow.

All Solo Werks parts are available separately! Just send us which kit you have and your car details, along with your ship to Zip/Postal Code and we can get you the best price delivered to you.

We look forward to hearing from you!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another Star Wars Re-imagined Movie I love *

Any suggestions of others we should mock up? I just received another load of figures from eBay so we will be doing many of our own setups in the future :thumbup:

As always, tracking for today's orders will be sent out automatically from our system just after 5PM pacific time today, and we are here 9-5 Pacific for any questions you have.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Working with our Web Guys today on some new designs - Seemed appropriate *

Thanks again to everyone for a great week. We have had orders going out all over the world. Australia, the Netherlands, Thailand, Russia and of course USA, Canada and Mexico!

We will be out of the office most of the weekend, but will do our best to reply to PM's and emails!

Have a safe and fun Weekend!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Thanksgiving to all our friends, family and customers in the USA! - Go have some fun with the family!*

Just a quick post before everyone runs out for the long weekend!

All outstanding orders have been shipped and are on their way to their new homes - tracking from today's orders will be updated in the next hour or so. Check your email!

*We will be Open on Black Friday all day so let us know if there is anything we can do for you*

Have a safe and fun filled long weekend!

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I wonder if I could catch a ride back to last week BEFORE our server crashed....*

Well it has been a fun week of working off of iPad's and iPhone's as our server and computer systems were being restored from what was supposed to be a small Upgrade/Maintenance. LOL

We are back online and faster than ever, and are back up to date with all emails and PM's and orders.

The sales are still going strong until the end of the year, and we will be shipping every week day up until the 23rd of December.

Big things coming in the next few weeks company wise.

Let us know if there is any questions on these or any other products we distribute!

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Well we all knew that R2 was a bit of a jerk *

Quick Saturday Bump as we work to get caught up on some paperwork and the emails/pm's stragglers that came in last night.

For those of you traveling through or digging out of the storms throughout the USA and Canada, stay safe!

Thanks,
Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*With the Holidays coming, you need to protect your Cookies :beer: *

Another busy weekend, with a tonne of work going on in the background here at the company!

Thanks to everyone that placed their orders and sent in questions & Requests for Quotes 

Everything is done being answered and processed, and tracking on its way to your inboxes.

*Let us know if there is any questions you have or products you are looking for other than whats in the thread! :thumbup:*

Thanks again, 
Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*15 days left for the Solo Werks $50 Mail in Rebate!!!*

That's right folks, only 15 calendar days left to get your order in to be eligible to receive the factory Mail In Rebate.

Just to go over some common questions we have been getting on the rebate.


The rebate is good for any NEW Solo Werks complete coilover kit (Audi, BMW, VW) purchased from AMI or any authorized Solo Werks Dealer (original purchaser only)

Once you send in the required forms and information, Solo Werks is sending out payments every Friday :thumbup:

The Rebate is issued in US$ from a US Bank. Residents of USA, Canada and Mexico are able to claim for the rebate.

We have all kits currently in stock, and are shipping daily!


Let us know if you have any additional questions :thumbup:

Thanks,
Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Empire First World Problems*

Blaster, load of laundry.....whatever :facepalm:

Well the countdown has begun for the Holiday Season, with just over 4 days left, along with the big "Super Saturday" shopping day tomorrow!

Take it easy out there in the shopping trenches and on the snow covered roads :snowcool:

Until Monday :thumbup:

Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

v









*Who would pay to see Vader Force Choke the Jim Carrey version of the Grinch...:wave: This guy!*

Well this ends the last shipping day to get parts out from our California Warehouse to customers in CA and some parts of NV!

It was a busy day in shipping, and everyone should have tracking information already in their inboxes!

We have a bunch of changes coming up right after the holiday for our shop, and we look forward to your input and impressions!

Thanks,
Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*EPIC HOLIDAY BATTLE!!!!*

Twas the night before Christmas and all through the shop, sounds of Force Lightning crackle and pop LOL

All open orders from last night out on the early FedEx today, tracking to follow in the next hour. 

From all of us here at the shop to all of you out there in internet land - Happy Holidays!

Thanks, 
Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*OK so how many of you had to spend some time fishing the cat out of the Xmas tree??? :banghead:*

I know I had to do this a few times over the last few days :facepalm:

We hope you all had a great start to your Holiday Season this year, and that you have more planned over the next few days until the New Year.

Great things to come in 2014!

*There are only 3 business days left to purchase to get in on the Solo Werks Mail In Rebate so DO NOT DELAY!!!!*

All orders placed over the holiday have been shipped and are on their way - tracking numbers should already be in your inbox.

Stay Safe :beer:

Thanks!
Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*FINAL HOURS!!!*

Get your order in before Midnight Pacific time tonight (December 31, 2013) and you are eligible for the $50 Mail In Rebate on any new Solo Werks S1 Coilover kit1

Our website is open 24h!

Let us know if you have any questions

Happy New Year!

Glen


----------

